# Ich packe meine Tasche....



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Oi!
Ich fahr Anfang September zum ersten Mal auf ein Festival und bin solangsam am überlegen was unbedingt mit muss und hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben.

- Zelt
- Schlafsack

Und was sonst noch so? 

Edit: Nen guten und großen Rucksack brauch ich auch noch, werden wohl mit dem Zug fahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Bier, Bier, BIIEEERR! *gg*
Dosenfrass
Mukke für unterwegs


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Oi!
> Ich fahr Anfang September zum ersten Mal auf ein Festival und bin solangsam am überlegen was unbedingt mit muss und hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben.
> 
> - Zelt
> ...



bier!
verdammt nochmal viel bier.
und wenn du denkst, du hast genug davon, nimm noch einmal die dreifache menge! (natürlich dosen, flaschen sind nie gern gesehen bei sowas.)

exakt gleich verfährst du mit fertigfutter, was länger haltbar ist, wie dosenravioli. (man kann natürlich auch mit 5 minuten terrinnen durchhalten, aber nimm genug davon mit!^^)
ich würd noch wechselklamotten mitnehmen. du wirst so oder so stinken, aber am letzten tag dann mal wieder was frischeres anzuziehen ist schon gut^^
ansonsten... fällt mir atm nix mehr ein , vll später mehr^^


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Sag mal, Brilli, hast du meinen Post gelesen?^^


----------



## Shaxul (10. August 2010)

Darf man fragen, wo du genau hinfährst?

Aber ansonsten: GAANZ wichtige Dinge, die mit auf ein Festival müssen:
- Dosenbier (Muss' ich dir als Punk sicher nicht sagen)
- Lang haltbare Nahrung, z.B. Dosenwurst, anständiges Brot, Süßigkeiten/Kuchen, Bifi, etc.
- 'ne Rolle Klopapier!
- Trockene Socken
- Gutes Schuhwerk (Auch das sollte am Punk sowieso schon mit dran sein)
- Vorher Tabak/Zigaretten holen, sonst muss man meistens bis ins nächste Städtchen latschen
- Dann noch 1-2 Buchsen eingesackt und go!

edit: eben deine Signatur gelesen... die Frage erübrigt sich dann.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Sag mal, Brilli, hast du meinen Post gelesen?^^



ja, direkt nachdem mein post abgeschickt war, weil als humpel den thread eröffnet hat keine antwort da war... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (10. August 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Bifi



muss mit.



Wie sehr ich doch Melt! liebe, dafür das ich in nem warmen zug pennen kann während andere sich in nem zelt abmühen müssen...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Siehe Signatur, Spirit from the Street Festival in der Nähe von Magdeburg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bier ist klar, wird vor der Abfahrt im REWE gekauft.
Festes Schuhwerk auch klar, ohne Stiefel geh ich nicht vor die Tür.
Dosenfutter dachte ich mir fast, brauch ich aber dann fast noch irgendwas damit ich es warm bekomm oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Siehe Signatur, Spirit from the Street Festival in der Nähe von Magdeburg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gaskocher. am besten vll noch nen topf mitnehmen.


----------



## Shaxul (10. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Siehe Signatur, Spirit from the Street Festival in der Nähe von Magdeburg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Apropo Gaskocher: Kaffee rettet Leben! Das gilt auf Festivals genauso wie zu Hause. 

Also ich mach's immer so, dass ich nur "kaltes" Essen mitnehme und mir dann einmal am Tag aufm Festival bzw. in der Stadt / im Dorf was Warmes hole. Das kann aber unter Umständen teuer werden..


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Apropo Gaskocher: Kaffee rettet Leben! Das gilt auf Festivals genauso wie zu Hause.
> 
> Also ich mach's immer so, dass ich nur "kaltes" Essen mitnehme und mir dann einmal am Tag aufm Festival bzw. in der Stadt / im Dorf was Warmes hole. Das kann aber unter Umständen teuer werden..



das wird sogar meistens ziemlich sicher teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vor allem ists eig ziemlich lustig, wenn man mit nem haufen anderer leute zsm um so nen gaskocher herum isst, trinkt, raucht, musik hört und rumblödelt ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Ich such mir einfach den nächsten REWE, der kostet mich nicht soviel, außerdem schaun die Mitarbeiter so schön blöd wenn man zig Dosen Bier kauft und dann die Mitarbeiterkarte vorlegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. August 2010)

maggiewürfel (20 Zentner)
Sachen von Playmobil (Piratenshiff, Burg)
Barbiepuppen.

Das haben zumindesten Helge Schneider und Reinhold Messner zum Südpol mitgenommen.

Kasten Cola und Kasten Fanta waren auch im Gespräch, aber waren zu schwer.


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2010)

Ne Runde Desinfektionsmittel fürs Dixie (möglichst unauffällig einschleusen - bei Entdeckung könntest du als verweichlicht enden, nicht gut)... ein paar Kondome sind auch nicht zu verachten, man weiss ja nie in welchem Zelt man nachher landet.

Bier, Kaffee, Tomatensaft (frag nicht, nimms einfach mit), ne Mülltüte, Stiefel... 

Das wärs so auf die schnelle Art. 

EDIT: Achja, um das noch prioritär zuzuordnen - erst kommt BIER! und dann lange lange nichts.


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2010)

Tja, ich stehe nicht so auf Festivals, aber auf einem war ich und, nun ja, ich vergesse es nie......

Ich trinke zwar kein Bier, aber Bier ist immer gut um neue Freundschaften zu schließen oder um sich zu Besaufen.
Frische Wäsche, mehr muss ich nicht sagen.
Geld, nimm Geld mit und verstecke es irgendwo, in den Stiefeln z. B.
Das Handy lässt du am besten zuhause, jemand könnte es stehlen und dass ist wirklich scheiße.
Pfefferspray, frag lieber nicht .......
Freunde, die darf man nicht vergessen. ^^
Der vorher schon genannte Gaskocher und einen kleinen Topf + Fertigsuppen, die schmecken echt gut (Plastiklöffel und Plastikteller nicht vergessen, falls du keine Plastikteller hast, genugt auch eine große Tasse).
Taschenlampe, man muss ja das richtige Zelt finden und auch den weg im Wald finden falls man dort den Ruf der Natur gefolgt ist. ^^
Ein kleines Radio um Unterwegs Musik zu hören.
Kondome, Safety first.
Taschenmesser, ist immer nützlich, am besten mit Dosenöffner.

Und besauf dich bloß nicht zu viel, es gibt Leute die dass Ausnutzen und dich entweder bestehlen oder "In ihr Zelt einladen"


----------



## Ellesmere (10. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nennt mich altmodisch, aber ich dusche auch auf Festival´s ganz gerne und Zähneputzen ist sowieso Pflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja, Hygiene und so...ansonsten kannste die Kondome glaub ich in der Tasche lassen *hust*
...
Also
-Duschzeug 
- Zahnbürste + Pasta
- Handtuch

alles andere wurde schon geschrieben ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2010)

Da gabs mal nen ähnlichen Thread, so als Anregung: W:O:A 2010

Und sonst: Mit genug Bier musst Du Dich um nichts kümmern, dann kannst Du nämlich so ziemlich alles gegen Bier eintauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Nennt mich altmodisch, aber ich dusche auch auf Festival´s ganz gerne und Zähneputzen ist sowieso Pflicht


Das was du duschen nennst, nennen andere einfach nur Regen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein natürlich, Waschzeugs ist ja Standard wenn man irgendwo übernachtet - und sei es auf einem Campingplatz.


----------



## Tyro (10. August 2010)

Ganz wichtig ist auch Panzertape, es hält einfahc alles und jeden zusammen. Generell was mir bei meinem ersten Festival (Rock am Ring 2008) sehr geholfen hat, war die Packliste von ringrocker.com, kannste dir ja mal durchgucken, aber das wichtigste ist ja eh das Bier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (10. August 2010)

@ The Paladin
Wo zum Geier warst du? O_o
Kein Wunder, das man da keine Lust mehr auf Festivals hat


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. August 2010)

Wenn Interessiert den schon das Festaival... der einzige grund warum man dort hin geht viele viele besoffene Weiber= sehr sehr schöne Stunden. *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Rat Viele Viele Kondome mit nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aussehr natürlich du hast ne Freundin.


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Mein Rat Viele Viele Kondome mit nehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gerade wenn du ne Freundin hast solltest du Kondome mitnehmen... nicht das du ihr auch noch was überträgst. Öhm.... oh wait.


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2010)

@Manowar, ich war in Bosnien bei einem Festival, ich weiß nimmer welcher Sänger, aber trotzdem gab es dort ....... Rassenanspannungen denen ich mit Pfefferspray entkommen konnte.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. August 2010)

War zwar nie aufm Wacken, aber etliche mal RaR, Hurricane und WFF, daher:

- Kondome 
- haltbare und leckere Nahrung (z. B. Bier, nen Bund Äpfel und Bananen für den Weg zur Bühne ;D und gescheites Brot und warmes Zeug zum satt essen)
- Waschzeug, ich bin Festivalduscher (kalte Duschen = <3, nackt übern Zeltplatz = <3, gut riechen = du kannst die Kondome auch gebrauchen)
- Eintrittskarte!!11
- altes Handy
- nen Zettel und nen Stift
- Feuerzeug (Allzweckwerkzeug, dient zur Kommunikation, zum Bier aufmachen und zum reparieren kaputter Klammotten und Schuhe [bin nichtraucher])
und frische Shirts, Buchsen und Socken


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

altes handy ist ehrlich gesagt n top tip, weil das bisschen geld was dann verloren/kaputt geht ist ja eh egal, und robuster sind die dinger ja meist auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich noch mitnehmen würde, was mir grad einfällt wäre so ne kleine bauchtasche oder sowas, wo man dann halt n bisschen geld, handy und feuerzeug usw reintun kann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> - Waschzeug, ich bin Festivalduscher (kalte Duschen = <3, nackt übern Zeltplatz = <3, gut riechen = du kannst die Kondome auch gebrauchen)



wenn du schonmal wacken gewesen wärst wüsstest du das man dafür nicht unbedingt gut riechen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> altes handy ist ehrlich gesagt n top tip, weil das bisschen geld was dann verloren/kaputt geht ist ja eh egal, und robuster sind die dinger ja meist auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau.

@DER Lachmann:
Das geht auf anderen Festivals genauso, je nachdem mit was man sich halt zufrieden gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Die meisten Frauen auf Festivals sind eher.. öhm wie krieg ich das jetzt nicht vollkommen chauvinistisch raus.. naja sie sind eher c-Ware. ^^


----------



## Manowar (10. August 2010)

Ich find dieses "Duschen ist kein Heavy Metal" nen bissl..naja *g*
Hatte da mal nen nettes Mädel kennengelernt, welches nicht duschen war und naja.. ich mag ja Fisch, aber so..nein danke. 
Und genau so, wird es auch andersrum sein. Es sei denn..man hat einen ganz widerlichen Fetisch O_o

Aber wo wir schon dabei sind..nimm dafür ne Taschenlampe mit und leg sie angeschaltet neben euch.
Dann haben mehr Leute was davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> @DER Lachmann:
> Das geht auf anderen Festivals genauso, je nachdem mit was man sich halt zufrieden gibt
> 
> 
> ...


im besten fall 4th hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, ich war bisher nur auf nem festival, wo das nicht der fall war, bzw besser gesagt, wo mir sowas nicht aufgefallen ist, und ehrlich gesagt halt ich auch nichts von sowas, aber wem das spaß macht, dem sei es gegönnt^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> @DER Lachmann:
> Das geht auf anderen Festivals genauso, je nachdem mit was man sich halt zufrieden gibt
> ...



och,ein freund von mir hat es wacken noch geschafft und das mädel sah auch nicht so schlimm aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und gibt schon ab und zu paar nette mädels bei festivals, wenn ich mir so bilder angucke, aber gibt halt auch immer .. ehh.. die "c-ware" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Manowår schrieb:


> Hatte da mal nen nettes Mädel kennengelernt, welches nicht duschen war und naja.. ich mag ja Fisch, aber so..nein danke.




scheiße xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Hatte da mal nen nettes Mädel kennengelernt, welches nicht duschen war und naja.. ich mag ja Fisch, aber so..nein danke.
> Und genau so, wird es auch andersrum sein. Es sei denn..man hat einen ganz widerlichen Fetisch O_o



vorhin im tv kam ein typ, der mit seinen kois rumgeschwommen ist, vll ists ja sowas ähnliches :'D


----------



## Deathstyle (10. August 2010)

RaR ist da nen absolutes Fest für singles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Da gibts kein "hat mal geschafft", da gibts eher ein "wie hießn die von gestern? Von der will ich die Nummer haben.."
Das variiert je nach Festival auch, beim WFF ging da eher wenig, wobei da echt heiße Mädels dabei warn (so aus der HC Szene *-*) und sonst ganz schlimm: Abifestival - aber das werden wenige kennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Manowar:
Du hast so Recht mit dem "Ich dusch doch hier nicht!"-Scheiß.


----------



## Ennia (10. August 2010)

wenn im Festivalgelände irgend ein Gewässer vorhanden sein sollte, dann die *Baywatch Boje* nicht vergessen ^^
Beim Frequency 09 haben wir zu dritt die Badmeisterei am Fluss übernommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Ladies standen drauf - meine damalige Freundin nicht so...

Weitere wichtige Utensilien:
- Klebeband (schlafende Besoffene werden prinzipiell an den Klappstuhl gefesselt)
- Wasserfester, fetter Stift (Edding), denn es gibt immer etwas, das man beschmieren kann (nein, kein fremdes Eigentum!)
- Wasserkanister!! Sehr sehr praktisch, wenn man Wasser am Zeltplatz hat. Da gibts auch faltbare Modelle.
- Gummistiefel! Ich geh immer mit meiner Fischer Gummihosen-Stiefel-Kombi, wenn es regnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stylefaktor: 100
- Partyzelt, oder Pavilion. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OI7hrMdrUU (haben wir 2007 einführen wollen, aber die Gesellschaft war noch nicht bereit für sowas. klappte dann erst 2008)
- Klappstuhl, Campingsessel
- Gitarre
- Kerzen, Teelichter, Taschenlampe, Tischlampe
- Waschzeug


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Gerade wenn du ne Freundin hast solltest du Kondome mitnehmen... nicht das du ihr auch noch was überträgst. Öhm.... oh wait.


Wenn man eine Freundin hat und dann Fremd geht, hat man keine Freundin verdient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Nennt mich altmodisch, aber ich dusche auch auf Festival´s ganz gerne und Zähneputzen ist sowieso Pflicht


Zähne werden mit Pfeffi gewaschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DER schrieb:


> wenn du schonmal wacken gewesen wärst wüsstest du das man dafür nicht unbedingt gut riechen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lachi riecht nie gut. 

Schon mal danke für die Tipps, mach mir nachher mal ne Shoppingliste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (11. August 2010)

Ein Tipp von mir wäre es noch, reichlich Wasser in Form von PET-Flaschen (abfüllen) o.ä. mitzunehmen.

Ich weiss nicht wie es euch geht, aber wenn ich besoffen bin und vorm schlafen gehen keine 1l-1.5l Wasser trinke, habe ich am nächsten Tag einen üblen Kater und erstmals überhaupt kein Bock nochmals etwas zu saufen. Und ein Festival geht ja in der Regel 3 Tage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem eignet sich das Wasser auch hervorragend um sich zu waschen.


----------



## Potpotom (11. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Freundin hat und dann Fremd geht, hat man keine Freundin verdient.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach, das sehe ich nicht so eng... es ist nichts weltbewegendes. Gott, 2 Wochen später weiss ich nichtmal mehr den Namen (sofern ich ihn je wusste).

Im Grunde genommen isses nicht einmal Fremdgehen - sondern Fremdliegen bzw. -stehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine Freundin oder in meinem Fall, eine Frau, habe ich nicht wegen dem Sex, sondern aus Liebe - und die ändert sich nicht durch eine bedeutungslose Stunde auf einem Festival.

Genug OffTopic: 

Das alte Handy ist ne Spitzenidee... steht fast auf einer Stufe wie das BIER!


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2010)

Okay da drehen sich mir die Fußnägel auf...


----------



## 2boon4you (11. August 2010)

Wir hatten immer ein riesiges zelt,nen schlafsack,pavillion,10 paletten bier und reichlich geld :>
Kein bock auf schleppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. August 2010)

Heute schon mal ein bisschen geshoppt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4 Mann Zelt + Isomatte + Topf für 50€. Alles Restposten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Campingkocher!
Deine Thoor Kuscheldecke
Zahnpasta und so (ne das ist echt kein Witz, da stinkste nach 2 Tage wie ne Kuh ausm Maul ._.)

BTW Sam_Fisher: Warum keine Kondom wenn er ne Freundin hat? W-T-F soll die schwanger werden oder was!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. August 2010)

Campingkocher wird Freitag gekauft, mal schaun was die im Bauhaus so kosten.
Thoorkuscheldecke ist eh immer und überall dabei, genauso wie das Kuscheltier.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Campingkocher wird Freitag gekauft, mal schaun was die im Bauhaus so kosten.
> Thoorkuscheldecke ist eh immer und überall dabei, genauso wie das Kuscheltier.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die haarfarbe stimmt sogar :'D


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2010)

ich post einfach mal was wir dieses jahr auf wacken dabei hatten

Zelt
Lebensmittel (dosenfutter, tüttensuppen etc.)
Getränke (Wasser, Bier, COla, Red Bull, Jack, jägermeister)
Fleisch (nur für den ersten tag danach haben wir nachgekauft)
Kaffeepulver (n freund von mir steht aufn kaffee früh morgens ich steh eher auf bier)
Gaskocher
Feuerzeug
Panzertape (vieeeeeel panzertape)
Stühle
Klopapier
Taschentücher
Tisch
Topf, Pfanne
Becher, Methorn
Besteck
Teller
Kleidung 
Schlafsack
Isomatte / Luftmatratze
Handy
Kissen
Mückenspray
Sonnenschutzcreme
Tabletten gegen fieber, schmerz und allerlei gebrechen
So auflösevitamintabletten die rocken derbe!


----------



## Ol@f (13. August 2010)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr aufm Summerjam folgendes dabei:
Schlafsack, 
paar Klamotten und das wars auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War ziemlich kurzfristig geplant. Bei meinen Kollgen sah das so ziemlich ähnlich aus. Einer hat sogar sein Schlafsack vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zelt hatten wir auch net wirklich, kannten da nur so halbwegs wen, bei dem wir unsere Sachen reingepackt haben.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. August 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich post einfach mal was wir dieses jahr auf wacken dabei hatten
> 
> Zelt
> Lebensmittel (dosenfutter, tüttensuppen etc.)
> ...



Tststs...schon wieder einer ohne körperliche Hygiene...und jetzt kommt mir nicht wieder mit:"das doch selbstverständlich..." Kleidung und ein Zelt , sowie Bier sind es ebenfalls und werden hier ständig aufgeführt ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. August 2010)

Großteil ist jetzt gekauft, brauch jetzt nur noch Panzertape, Taschenmesser und das Futter, aber ist ja noch ein paar Tage hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (17. August 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Großteil ist jetzt gekauft, brauch jetzt nur noch Panzertape, Taschenmesser und das Futter, aber ist ja noch ein paar Tage hin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Th00rgeruchsdeo :'D

Falls du wirklich campieren willst würd ich noch feuerzeug mitnehmen... ist doch gemütlicher als son Bunsenbrenner... (Also nur Abends zum gemütlich rumsitzen, fürs kochen schon nen Bunsenbrenner)


----------



## Falathrim (17. August 2010)

Ich kenn Festivals eigentlich so, dass man sich klauen kann was vergessen wurde, da einem eh geklaut wird was andere vergessen haben...insgesamt kommen dann alle mit +-0 raus
Bier bekommt man, indem man andere mit Gitarrenmusik beglückt

Und wichtig sind Feuerzeug(und Deo) zum Pavillons anzünden und Handschuhe fürs Dixies umschmeißen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. August 2010)

Einen drei Meter hohen Grill der Marke Leviathan (lol).
Ist ein fast drei Meter hoher Schwenkgrill. 

Das ist der Unfug den ich mir gebaut habe und mit zum Breeze nehme.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bier bekommt man, indem man andere mit Gitarrenmusik beglückt



Wenn ich zum Gitarre spielen anfang bekomm ich vllt ne leere Bierflasche an den Kopf, das wars dann aber auch schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

